# What Engine Mods?



## majinvegito123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello,
I have a 2005 GTO with 71,000 miles on it. I have SLP Long Tube Headers installed on the 6.0, and a Vararam CAI. 

Now here's where things get tricky for me.


I'm looking to install new heads in the future. Come spring time actually. But right now I want to sow the seeds of prep work for the heads and eventual turbo installation by next year. I am wondering what cam would work best with what set of heads to facilitate an eventual turbo. 

I am trying to get valve spring upgrades, a new cam, and several other minor engine upgrades such as pushrods. I'm looking to get all of that done for around 1300 dollars (labor excluded for installation).

I was looking at the GT11 cam by Lingenfelter, but my supposed "car guy" had never heard of it and doesn't know if it's wise for a cam. Anyhow, just wondering what you guys are thinking. Thank you.

FYI - I was under the impression that I'm going to want a cam that's not too aggressive for a turbo setup, anyway my car is the A4


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I didn't see anything about drive train upgrades. With that kind of power, you will need stronger axles and drive shaft. Drive train and suspension should always be the first upgrades. Unless you plan to take it to the drag strip on a regular basis, I wouldn't do any engine mods.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A forced induction cam is a lot different than a NA cam. The GT cam is good but you may get something better from a grinder like FlowTech Induction or Cam Motion. A complete cam package (cam, push rods, springs, retainers, seals, locks) should be around $900 from them


----------



## majinvegito123 (Oct 27, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> A forced induction cam is a lot different than a NA cam. The GT cam is good but you may get something better from a grinder like FlowTech Induction or Cam Motion. A complete cam package (cam, push rods, springs, retainers, seals, locks) should be around $900 from them


First, I'd like to say thanks to the responses guys. Now, I'm thinking about building my engine as if I am going NA. I figure it will take at least a year and a half for me to save up the money to get the turbo, so I'm going to build the engine for the heads. In that case, and since I'm going to be swapping out the heads, what heads / cam setup should I work with in that case?


----------

